# Yuasa Tilt & Swivel Vise - $75 (Garden Grove, CA)



## darkzero (Jun 24, 2019)

Milling machine vise
					

Yuasa universal milling machine vise.... good condition.... $75.00. Firm....



					orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------

